

Radiohead's MP3 release just a tactic to boost CD sales. So much for dethroning the industy giants. - paulgb
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/0a9c779a-7797-11dc-9de8-0000779fd2ac.html?nclick_check=1

======
colortone
Pretty bizarre to be so right, and yet so wrong.

Thom Yorke is so anti-establishment, I can't believe he would let his
management say this in public...

------
rms
People are surprised?

~~~
paulgb
Yeah they are, considering the release was already considered a success.

